# Ion Electric Ice Auger 4-sale



## Oscant (Mar 23, 2014)

ION 8 Inch Electric Ice Auger - $425.00. The World's First High Performance Electric Ice Auger w/extension. This is a Game Changer! ION gives you power-auger performance without the hassles of gas, only 22#'s. ION will drill up to 40 holes through two feet of ice on a single charge. Only used once (2 holes). http://www.ioniceaugers.com/. Works great! Posted on KSL also. Text 480-388-6362


----------

